

Backplane To Hold Music Hackathon At SXSW, With Top Industry Managers As Judges - jprim
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/06/backplane-to-hold-music-hackathon-at-sxsw-with-top-industry-managers-as-judges/

======
popschedule
Given the stature of the Judges involved I wonder if the event would be seen
as a good thing. There seems to be a shift in tech to the degree that a
celebrity backing may be what's required for the rise of the next great
startup. Starting to see a lot of this, just wondering what everyone's
thoughts are on the whole 'celeb involvement'?

